# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم السونى إريكسون سوفت ويير(Sony Software) تم الرد المرجو فك شفرة xperia

## MARYOMAA

salam alikom lah irham lalidin l code pour déblocage dial  xperia SK17i* 
si 1249-4814       BX9
TYPE  AAD-3880104-BV     BAAG
FCC ID: PY7A3880104   12W11
IC:4170B-A3880104     
S/N:BX902VFMXJ      35821604-921191-5

----------


## yassin55

يمكنك استخدام بوكس السى تول فى عمليه فك الشفره

----------


## MARYOMAA

momkin tgoli khoya tari9a

----------


## yassin55

حبيبنا توجه الى اقرب مركز صيانه الى عمليه فك الشفره 
لانه ممكن تفقد جهازك او تتلف منطقه من مناطق الحمايه الهاتف
الى ذلك اعطى الجهاز الى فنى برمجه وهو يقوم بى الازم  
تحياتى 
اهلا بيك بى المنتدى المغربى

----------


## azozmad

توجه الى اقرب مركز صيانه الى عمليه فك الشفره

----------


## AZOZTI

تشكراتيييييييييييييييييييييييييييي

----------


## ahmed_agd

اللهم صل على نور الانوار سيدنا محمد المختار وعلي آله وصحبه وسلم   سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته اللهم اغفر لي ولوالدي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات الاحياء منهم والاموات

----------

